# Cooking vacations or culinary tours



## hubuk (Oct 8, 2001)

Having spent the last eighteen months helping people who organise cooking vacations or culinary tours to promote what they do I thought it was about time to check to see if I am heading in the right direction.

(_Even if you have never been on a cooking vacation or culinary tour I would be interested in your opinion._)

Where would you look for such a vacation in the first place - the Internet or a travel agent?

If you were searching on Google for such a holiday what search term would you use? I have rather spoilt it by focusing you on cooking vacations or culinary tours but there are any amount of terms such as cookery courses, cooking holidays, etc as well as adding a destination name to your choice of phrase.

If you were looking for such a vacation would you prefer to visit the site of the actual organiser or a central site where you can find a whole range of different vacations and organisers to choose from?

One thing I have noticed over the last eighteen months is that many of the web sites run by organisers of such vacations are very poor and amateurish to look at. Would this put you off booking with them bearing in mind that you are being asked to send quite a lot of money to a perfect stranger? Does a poor quality and amateurish web site make you think they are struggling financially and it would be risky to book with them?

I would be interested in any other comments or thoughts you might have about cooking vacations. Have you ever been on one and what was it like?


----------



## caverenovator (Sep 11, 2006)

I have never been on such a holiday so here is a view from a potential paying customer! Firstly I wouldnt be going to the travel agent - I would be typing in Google cooking holidays/breaks/France for example. I would look at any individual sites first on prehaps the first 2 or 3 pages then spend some time on a site that lists the lot (if there is one)

Poor websites create a poor business image and would immediatly put me off considering they would be asking for a large amount of money! Have you heard of Padi Lund? he is an Australian dentist who's business philosophy played a major part in Clive Woodwards world cup winning rugby team. I would be looking for a clean crisp site containing information that would persuade me to send an email or probably pick up the phone instead.

Not alot but hope it helps :smiles: 

CR


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

I don't know if this is exactly what you are looking for, but try Vocation Vacation website.--www.vocationvacation.com i think. 

They have "vacations" where you work in restaurants, vineyards, chocolate kitchens, etc.

But it sounds like you are looking for culinary tours, no? Visiting and eating at great restaurants and all? If this is the case, then I am afraid the best thing to do is plenty of internet research. And I too would not give lotsa money to a company that doesn't have a website, or a poorly constructed one.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If Italy is your thing, check out http://www.divinacucina.com/

Judy Witts Francini has some great one day and multiple day classes. She's a Californian, CIA grad who's lived in Florence for over 20 years, cooking and teaching. Her effervescent personality makes for a very enjoyable exploration into genuine Italian home cooking.


----------

